# A few new pics.



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Azzy and the triplets spent their day out in the tent with the big birds today! They have been flying very well inside the house and I thought it was time to let them explore the big world and see other pigeons. I put their cage out there and left it open and they walked right out and started exploring. Azzy was flirting with the girls right and left.  For tonight I closed them in their cage and covered it snugly. It's always surprising how much warmer it is in the tent than outside. All those little bodies sure make a lot of heat!  Bern and Buddy's baby is turning out fat, adorable, and possibly blue? He spends a little time each day with the little baby who was pecked, as they are about the same age though B&B's baby is much fatter and solid, as most parent-fed babies are. He is just so darned cute. Toto is doing great too and eating some seeds again (he decided it wasn't for him awhile ago, and I'm glad he's picking up the seed habit again). Of course he still gets his Kaytee. So here they are.  
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Jan2808


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

CUTE! CUTE! I always just LOVE your pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

More great pictures, MJ! I always enjoy your photos and captions!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I love Azzy. Such a cute bird with a wonderful personality.


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, your bird is a beauty!!! plus your idea of having them in the tent is great, but how many bird can you keep inside of a tent b4 it gets to crowd? I think I'm actually going to try that oneof these day.
I cant stop watching them over and over


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Very Cute.Absolutley Beautiful


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

lindamass15 said:


> wow, your bird is a beauty!!! plus your idea of having them in the tent is great, but how many bird can you keep inside of a tent b4 it gets to crowd? I think I'm actually going to try that oneof these day.
> I cant stop watching them over and over


I used to have regular aviaries but switched some of them to a big tent a few years ago. Since a lot of them come from being indoors, I thought this was a good adjustment for them. I would say 15-20 pigeons in a 10 x 12 tent would work fine. Just make sure to put up a lot of perches for them. I use old furniture, fake trees, milk crates, wicker baskets (which wash amazingly well with the hose), and other odds and ends in there for them. A tent is NOT safe from predators, of course, so it would need to be in a secure area, preferably with dogs around to scare off raccoons and such. And cats DO love to jump on the tent (mine do, at least) so keep that in mind. A heavy-duty tent is best. I've found that the sturdier Coleman tents work well. Read some online reviews on different tents before deciding on one. A lot of them have zipper problems, and when you go in and out everyday, that is one problem you don't want to deal with. They're nice because you can unzip the windows on sunny days and cover it with the tent cover on rainy or cold days. Shavings work well if you remove and replace them once or twice a week. I air mine out first so it's not too dusty, and then change them when it's nice and all the windows are open for ventilation. Hope this helps.  

And thanks to everyone else for their nice comments.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

GREAT PICS...AS ALWAYS, MJ!

Looks like they had a great time visiting the tent!
So nice how you can open that flap and let the sunshine in!
I think somebody found a new girlfriend!!! 

Glad to see your little guys again! So beautiful and cute!


----------

